# yellow bug lights



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I just can't locate orange/amber floods anywhere. Thinking of using a couple of the yellow bug lights (85 watt flood style) instead. Saw some last night at our local zoo display and they didn't look half bad. Anyone else using these?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Don't they attract bugs?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Dr Morbius said:


> Don't they attract bugs?


Not in _this_ weather!

They'd be used in the front yard display anyway, which is well away from where the TOT's actually walk.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 17, 2005)

Bug lights are supposed to keep bugs away from the light source.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

The two orange lights I shine up at the house burned out this year, so I replaced them with bug lights. They look ok. Not quite orange, but not super yellow either.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

The Crow 1994 said:


> Bug lights are supposed to keep bugs away from the light source.


yea, I know


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

HA! Found 100 watt amber floods at Value Home Center. Five bones each. Picked up 4!


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

I mwas gonna say that if you used bug lights - try covering them with red film and see what happens.

course - might melt - but at least you tried.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Sylvania makes them every year at this time. Look for them at a Lowes in an off shelf display. A Lowes that carries Sylvania that is, I believe the area serviced by Lowes North Carolina DC carries GE instead of Sylvania. 
They're orange 60W incandescents.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

5 bucks what a rip off

bug lights do indeed make themselves invisble to bugs and would give off a bit of a yellow glow but not much more than a regular incandescent from looking at them


----------

